# Wha you think guys and girls



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

New painting guys hope you like feed back as always be good


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Outstanding! I truly mean it, it's just such a cool, colorful scene. Perspective is spot on and nicely graduated front to back.


----------



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Thanks so much means a lot*

Again thanks I feel am getting better now and understanding light and dark AV only been doing it 6 weeks now but loving it and thanks for the kind words always gives me more motivation to keep at it


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice! Great job with the sun and sunburst affect.


----------



## dohc120 (Sep 20, 2016)

Very nice work


----------

